
Ask HN: Write application using simpler parts of Java EE (JSP, Servlets, etc.)? - jamesmp98
Will I be a laughing stock if I write an application using good &#x27;ol JSP, Beans, and Servlets? Perhaps even throwing a bit of EJB in there?
======
PaulHoule
No. If you like Java, use Java. There isn't anything more wrong with java than
is wrong with other programming languages.

